# Mexipedium orchid care



## Slipper lover (May 6, 2017)

I am currently interested in mexipedium orchids . I only have phragmipedium and phapiopedilum orchids are they similar in any way or are there needs completely different. Also do they need lots of calcium supplements .


----------



## Slipper lover (May 6, 2017)

If any one could respond thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2017)

Google to the rescue:
http://mexipedium.com
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32032
http://slipperorchids.info/mexdatasheet/index.html


----------



## Heather (May 8, 2017)

I grow according to Marilyn Ledoux's article. Dryish winter, copious water in the warm months. Oyster shell when I think about it on the top of the small bark mix. 3 spikes this year.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 8, 2017)

Nice I am so interested in them thank you any other advice


----------

